# Thinking of installing an aftermarket Pioneer double din



## Capt. Tripz (Nov 30, 2012)

Bump. C'mon u guys aren't helping me, lol


----------



## Wyre (Jul 23, 2011)

That should work fairly well. But I will warn you ... I have never been able to retain the steering wheel controls on any of my cars.


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

The steering wheel controls work on my car had to cut the wire instead of tapping into it cut the cars Bluetooth answer and hang up function still work after installing an aftermarket unit 
pm me if u run into something


----------

